# FX channel issue - Possible "The Shield" issue



## Jonathan_S

This might just be my DTiVo, but last night sometime after recording The Shield, the DTiVo somehow forgot which channel FX was associated with.

So my Season Pass for The Shield said
The Shield (FX)
rather than
The Shield (248 FX)

This caused next weeks episode is be removed from the ToDo list, because the TiVo thought I no longer received FX.

This is an issue that has happened before on USA, and I think at least once before on FX.

The point is, check any season passes for FX because you may need to recreate them, as the old ones may no longer work.


----------



## turls

When are they going to quit doing this? It is very annoying.


----------



## sn9ke_eyes

I saw this on mine too only next week of the Shield is still listed in the to do list, the channel is listed as "missing"


----------



## jaydro

Looks like there's a problem with Fox Reality on DirecTV, too. (Just covering all my bases with three posts, sorry.)


----------



## Big P

The Shield did not record for me either last night. When I looked why not, it said that one feed was on antennea or cable and therefore not allowed to record

Kind of weird since I have 2 feeds

Any ideas?


----------



## ToddAtl

This will really be annoying when shows not currently on FX, like Rescue Me, come back around and the season passes don't work anymore and I won't remember why!


----------



## windracer

No problems here with basic analog cable.


----------



## dturturro

SD DTiVo recorded The Shield fine.


----------



## mad6c

I have an HD DTivo and an SD DTivo neither are recording the shield on Tuesday. Both units don't have a channel number listed for FX.

Mike


----------



## newsposter

Glad I subbed to this forum. Shield not on the T60 this week at all.


----------



## Kamakzie

Grrrr, thanks for the heads up. I deleted my old season pass and re-added it and that fixed it.


----------



## jcondon

Thanks for the heads up. Last week it didn't record at the 11pm Showing. Error 4


----------



## GaryGnu

I'm a bit behind watching so I just noticed this last night. On my main Hughes tivo, it did not record the 1/24 show, and was not set to record any others. On my R10 backup in the bedroom, all were recorded. None of my Tivos regularly phone home. Every once in a while, when I tire of the message I stretch out a phone cord, and dial them in.

I suppose one could have had the new channel and the other didn't?


----------



## JohnnyO

Hmm... I think my season pass only caught the first two episodes of The Shield this year (shows how far behind I am). Grrr...


----------



## OasisRed

Got bit by this and on Rescue Me.

If I remember correctly, this has happened a few years in a row for the Shield. I had to recreate my SP last spring too.


----------



## jgerry

I have had no problems yet this season with my SP for The Shield, yet for some reason my Series 1 DTivo missed this week's episode.

I went to the live TV guide, channel 248 (I think that's right for FX), and there were NO entries at all between 10:00 am Tuesday and 10:00 am Wednesday. Just nothing.

In any case, I missed it, hoping to grab the repeat this Friday. Guide data seems OK for the rest of this week and next as far as I can tell.


----------



## Fargus

Did it happen again? The Shield didn't record for me last night. What the heck is going on? Last time I Reset my season pass and it fixed the problem, but now the Shield isn't even coming up as an option to record under the "pick shows to record" part.


----------



## Idearat

Fargus said:


> Did it happen again? The Shield didn't record for me last night. What the heck is going on? Last time I Reset my season pass and it fixed the problem, but now the Shield isn't even coming up as an option to record under the "pick shows to record" part.


I recorded it no problem, haven't diddled with my S.P. since the last time DirecTV diddled with the channel names.


----------



## f0gax

Bumping since the Rescue Me season premier is next week...


----------

